# Hillarygate: FBI Criminal Investigation of a Presidential Candidate



## Mrs. M. (Nov 1, 2016)

Hillarygate:  FBI Criminal Investigation of a Presidential Candidate

This morning American Thinker Journalist James G. Wiles addressed the current FBI criminal investigation of presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.  The article dispels the false narrative that Mrs. Clinton is trying to spin in an effort to deflect the fact that she is the person that is once again at the center of the email server investigation re-opened by FBI director James Comey.

James G. Wiles reports:

The liberal media's reporting that the Hillarygate email server investigation has not, in fact, been "reopened" is totally false.

Why?

Because, not only is the probe reopened, it has been upgraded and expanded. It has been upgraded from a preliminary inquiry to a formal criminal investigation with grand jury power. That also means that, at least at the level of the federal grand jury itself, assistant U.S. attorneys assigned to that grand jury are now for the first time formally involved.

In other words: the Beast is now fully awake.

4) This weekend's development potentially escalates the threat to Mrs. Clinton. While several other procedural steps and processes are necessary, it is a federal grand jury, not the FBI,  which issues indictments. The FBI -- using the the grand jury to obtain testimony, conduct searches and compel the production of documents and things - investigates crimes. The U.S. Attorneys, acting through the grand jury, charge and prosecute those persons whom the grand jury finds probable cause to believe have committed those crimes.

5) This weekend's development also means that, for the first time in American history, a candidate for President of the United States is likely now a subject/target of a federal grand jury investigation.

These facts now enable us to analyze and dispel Team Clinton's attempts to lay down a thick fog of misdirection over the scene.

Here it is: Mrs. Clinton's demand that the FBI be "transparent" is pure posturing -- spinning to the max (which Mrs. Clinton, as the most criminally investigated presidential candidate in U.S. history, well knows). Younger readers, please take note: this is not, to put it mildly, Hillary Clinton's first rodeo.

Not for the first time, Mrs. Clinton is being totally disingenuous with the voters (and the media). She is also making FBI director Comey into her personal punching bag. _And she's doing it because she knows that the director can't fight back_.
Articles: Don't Be Fooled: Hillarygate Probe Is Now a Formal Federal Criminal Investigation

The mainstream media's collusion with Hillary Clinton has not only continued unabated, it's grown exponentially.

The Hillarygate email server FBI investigation isn't the first time Hillary Clinton has been investigated. There has already been Travelgate, Whitewater investigation, Cattlegate, Filegate, Chinagate, IRS Abuses investigation, Pardongate (FALN Terrorists pardoned), Campaign Finance investigation, Senate Rules Violations investigation, State Department Scandals and Cover-ups, Benghazi Terrorist Attack Cover-up, Presidential Records Cover-up and Clinton Foundationgate which is bigger than Nixon's Watergate.

(credit goes to Jackson for finding this report)


Don't be fooled by Hillary Clinton.  If she wanted the email content to be out there she could have already done it.  As American Thinker journalist James G. Wile journalist points out:

if Hillary _really_ wants "transparency," let her release the FBI's warrant application for permission to search Huma Abedin and Mr. Weiner's emails for evidence relating to whether Hillary's use of a private server violated federal law. Huma's lawyers likely have it. If not, they can certainly get it. Huma, of course, is also free to release the emails too.

That's why Hillary's demand for "transparency" by the FBI is moonshine. She damn well knows the feds can't do it.
Articles: Don't Be Fooled: Hillarygate Probe Is Now a Formal Federal Criminal Investigation

Stories of Hillary Clinton's corruption and illegal activities continue to leak out despite mainstream media's best efforts to cover up the truth.  DNC Chairman Donna Brazile had user connections to CNN to give Hillary Clinton at least one question before the debate.  Evidence has been found proving Clinton staffers used a code word for destroying all emails. Both stories are covered in this news report by FOX News:

(credit goes to Norman for finding this report)

The Hillarygate email server scandal is growing worse by the day. Huma Abedin named her own file kept on Hillary's emails - "Life Insurance."  The news journalist covering the story thought perhaps she had mislabeled the file.  When considering Huma's knowledge of Clinton employees who have died under mysterious circumstances, I wouldn't call it a mistake.  I'd call it evidence of Ms. Abedin's  warranted distrust of the Clinton's.  Julian Assange has a dead man switch because of his own distrust of Hillary Clinton. Abedin must have been keeping notes (and emails) after noticing Assange stayed alive.

The FBI's Hillarygate email server investigation is unlocking the mystery of who Hillary Clinton is, not who Huma Abedin is.  The American people who are preparing to vote on November 8th, should not lose sight of this key fact: That the Hillarygate email server investigation is a FBI Criminal Investigation of a presidential candidate.






"May God Be With Our FBI Agents and Help Them to Indict Hillary Clinton"


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 1, 2016)

Same thing could be said about Huma, I think.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Nov 1, 2016)

This "american thinker" has nothing new to add to anything as presented here, hope he has something else.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 1, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Hillarygate:  FBI Criminal Investigation of a Presidential Candidate
> 
> This morning American Thinker Journalist James G. Wiles addressed the current FBI criminal investigation of presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.  The article dispels the false narrative that Mrs. Clinton is trying to spin in an effort to deflect the fact that she is the person that is once again at the center of the email server investigation re-opened by FBI director James Comey.
> 
> ...


While the Hillary and her supporters cry for full disclosure, the most basic tenet of any ongoing investigation is to not discuss the case, She knows that, they know that.

This harkens back to one statement for me: "Do they think we are stupid....yes the Clintons think we are stupid"


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 1, 2016)

While all Americans were looking for alleged Trump's connections to Russia, look who's connected to Saudi Arabia, the ones to blame for 9/11, not Russians. And it is Huma.

Vigilante posted this very interesting video^

The one who yells "Catch the thief!" the loudest, *is *the thief. (Russian saying)


----------



## Fenton Lum (Nov 1, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Hillarygate:  FBI Criminal Investigation of a Presidential Candidate
> ...



Well we are, the american public, and the power structure knows this, just look at this 3rd world shithole election.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 1, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Terrible events overall for the US. Trump may be a buffoon but Hillary is truly evil and the tentacles that reach out all over the world is very scary indeed. If she were an honest forthright person I would have no real problems with her personally, but there is a fetid stench wherever she goes just stinking up anything good.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 1, 2016)

This spurious investigation is going nowhere. The FBI director has overstepped his bounds and may be liable for prosecution himself. He has usurped the duties and authority of the  US Attorney General under whose auspices his office operates. Comey may have violated the Hatch act by thrusting himself into a presidential election with his nefarious announcement.

Moreover, some of the  more radical elements of the Trump retinue have promised to call for impeachment of Clinton as soon as she puts her hand on the bible to be sworn in.
That could be problematic since she was not president at the time the e-mails were disseminated.
It would be morbidly interesting to see a sitting president impeached for things done when she was Secretary of State.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 1, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> This spurious investigation is going nowhere. The FBI director has overstepped his bounds and may be liable for prosecution himself. He has usurped the duties and authority of the  US Attorney General under whose auspices his office operates. Comey may have violated the Hatch act by thrusting himself into a presidential election with his nefarious announcement.
> 
> Moreover, some of the  more radical elements of the Trump retinue have promised to call for impeachment of Clinton as soon as she puts her hand on the bible to be sworn in.
> That could be problematic since she was not president at the time the e-mails were disseminated.
> It would be morbidly interesting to see a sitting president impeached for things done when she was Secretary of State.


you are full of crap on many fronts, beginning with no authority cited for your position.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 1, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



The Clintons and Bushs are both mass murderers.You remember what my old user name was,well the clintons were involved in that as much as the Bushs were and were involved in drug smuggling into arkansas while he was governor.people who knew clinton and know about those events wound up getting arKANSAWED.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Alex. said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > This spurious investigation is going nowhere. The FBI director has overstepped his bounds and may be liable for prosecution himself. He has usurped the duties and authority of the  US Attorney General under whose auspices his office operates. Comey may have violated the Hatch act by thrusting himself into a presidential election with his nefarious announcement.
> ...


Pick one of my positions and tell me why you think it is "crap".


----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I already have, read the post.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Alex. said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I read your  ambiguous one- liner. The phrase "full of crap on many fronts" is blindly stupid and leaves a reader wondering what you are talking about specifically.  Your other puzzling  declaration: that  I cited no authority for my position, is also dumb. My narrative holds several positions so pin one down and I will cite the reference.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Cite authority.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Alex. said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Cite yours!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I did not float a premise, you did.


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 4, 2016)

In my own opinion, which is not in any way important to this conversation, Mr. Comey was influenced by someone much more powerful than the run of the mill government, to reopen the investigation of Clinton. Who, where, what, when or why, I don't know and honestly don't want to know. But we all had better start understanding, we have what we have because of that power or source. That source has determined that the Hillary investigation _*will*_ go forward to it's conclusion and that the final cost or damage is worth the effort. That sort of strength will not be denied and this reversal, by the FBI, is simply the truth of the matter. As for Clinton herself, she is simply the tip of the elephants trunk. There is an entire elephant behind her and that is the target. This mess involves the entire world and the world's leadership. To put it in simple terms, someone or entity is pissed! And, it or they have decided to end a perceived problem, once for all. Have a nice day.


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 4, 2016)

Hillary has been on point, think point in the sense of a military patrol, far too long. She was going to be seen and eliminated at some, well, point in time. She and her beloved, Bill, have been caught getting greedy and not thinking in the best interests of management, alluding to the "who, what, where" referenced above. She has become a liability "IT" does not want. Further, Hill/Billy have put themselves in a precarious position, through their own behavior and greed, they have alienated the very hand which feeds them. Sad but true! She and Bill cannot be allowed to continue on the path of self importance simply because they may, quite by accident, give rise to a movement which can and will cause the upset of the "who, what, where, when and why" apple cart. And that!, ain't gonna happen! In the secret world of "As The World Turns" that is unforgivable and not even spoken about unless something extreme happens. She, Hillary and He Bill are that extreme event which invokes the dreaded "Due Diligence" response. Comment if you must. Keep up the Good Work, Mrs M. I enjoy reading you're words of wise observation and study. Now is the time for Jake Starkey to come on scene. Welcome Jake.


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 4, 2016)

P.S.  I love this Op Ed forum. The folks are so civil and understanding. I am so tired of the the Crude, Rude comments made elsewhere. Then on the other hand, there is also a place for the "Flame Zone". Too bad more folks do not use it, as a rule.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> In my own opinion, which is not in any way important to this conversation, Mr. Comey was influenced by someone much more powerful than the run of the mill government, to reopen the investigation of Clinton. Who, where, what, when or why, I don't know and honestly don't want to know. But we all had better start understanding, we have what we have because of that power or source. That source has determined that the Hillary investigation _*will*_ go forward to it's conclusion and that the final cost or damage is worth the effort. That sort of strength will not be denied and this reversal, by the FBI, is simply the truth of the matter. As for Clinton herself, she is simply the tip of the elephants trunk. There is an entire elephant behind her and that is the target. This mess involves the entire world and the world's leadership. To put it in simple terms, someone or entity is pissed! And, it or they have decided to end a perceived problem, once for all. Have a nice day.



"In my own opinion, which is not in any way important to this conversation, Mr. Comey was influenced by someone much more powerful than the run of the mill government, to reopen the investigation of Clinton. "


The man has a duty and oath to uphold. He did his job then and will continue to do so unless he winds up committing suicide like others have.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 4, 2016)

Alex. said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > In my own opinion, which is not in any way important to this conversation, Mr. Comey was influenced by someone much more powerful than the run of the mill government, to reopen the investigation of Clinton. Who, where, what, when or why, I don't know and honestly don't want to know. But we all had better start understanding, we have what we have because of that power or source. That source has determined that the Hillary investigation _*will*_ go forward to it's conclusion and that the final cost or damage is worth the effort. That sort of strength will not be denied and this reversal, by the FBI, is simply the truth of the matter. As for Clinton herself, she is simply the tip of the elephants trunk. There is an entire elephant behind her and that is the target. This mess involves the entire world and the world's leadership. To put it in simple terms, someone or entity is pissed! And, it or they have decided to end a perceived problem, once for all. Have a nice day.
> ...




OH    the hillcats are calling it  "SUICIDE"   now?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2016)

The only "FBI Criminal Investigation of a Presidential Candidate" is against  TRUMP. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The only "FBI Criminal Investigation of a Presidential Candidate" is against  TRUMP.
> 
> Deal with it.


Happy to see that you have successfully completed the detox.

Next step is to get a grip on reality: Hillary and Huma and the pedophile that was part of Hillary's inner circle jerk are being investigated by the FBI.


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 4, 2016)

It takes some testicular strength to by pass one's boss in a company decision, namely Loretta Lynch and the Department of Justice for whom one works. One does not do so unless one is confident someone or something is running interference for the one doing the bypass. Considering Lynch is not trying to lynch Comey, at least openly, it would appear that Lynch and her boss (Obama) are being muzzled. Now who in the world could that be (?), within the Government of The United States? Gee whiz, perhaps the Top ain't the Top after all. Think outside the box is my advice for anyone interested. Is there truly a secret society roaming freely, somewhere? Are the "Elvis" sightings really real? Could George "Bubba" Bush really be the "Lone Ranger" with his "Skull and Bones" buddies? OMG! Only the shadow knows for sure. Myself, there are forces at work that are far beyond that of the homeland at work. This mess is much larger and greater than simply that. Alex, you are absolutely correct, Mr. Comey did take an oath and is fulfilling that oath under the care of an un-named sponsor. I applaud his strength and honor. Myself and millions of others have also taken that oath at one time or another. It is as real today as it was 60 years ago when administered. Nuff said. The Clinton's are pawns who have outlived their usefulness! Huma's future is down the drain as is her beloved Monarchy in the Land of Towels. May God bless  The United States of America and Her people and BREXIT as well. Freedom Lives!


----------

